

Secret documents, leaked from numerous spy agencies, offer rare insights - dsl
http://www.aljazeera.com/investigations/spycables.html

======
dalke
This link goes to a 2 minute promo video for the upcoming Al Jazeera series
related to secret security documents leaked to AJ.

A better link, in that it has the same promo video along with text (this link
has no text) is to [http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/02/spy-cables-world-
espio...](http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/02/spy-cables-world-espionage-
snowden-guardian-mi6-cia-ssa-mossad-iran-southafrica-
leak-150218100147229.html)

Quoting from the later:

> Among the revelations, the Spy Cables disclose how:

> * Israel's Mossad told its allies that Iran was not working to produce
> nuclear weapons just a month after Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu warned
> it was barely a year from being able to do so;

> * The CIA made attempts to contact Hamas directly despite the US government
> listing the Palestinian group as a "terrorist organisation";

> * Britain's MI6 sought South African help in an operation to recruit a North
> Korean official who had previously refused their cash; and

> * South African and Ethiopian spies struggled to "neutralise" an
> assassination plot targeting a leading African diplomat.

